# Empêcher iPad 2 (iOS4) supprimer podcasts lus



## Keikoku (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je me demandais si, sans itunes (ou avec, je ne sais pas le faire nomplus) il y avait un moyen de programmer son ipad pour qu'il cesse de balancer à la poubelle tous mes podcasts lus... c'est un peu chiant quand on souhaite les revoirs...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bien sur !
Tu vas dans itunes tu cliques à gauche sur "podcasts" puis ensuite tout à fait en bas de la fenêtre sur "réglages" et là, dans la fenêtre pop up qui s'ouvre tu changes le réglage de "épisodes à conserver".
Voili !


----------



## Keikoku (16 Octobre 2011)

Merci! Et comment désactive t'on Genius? En fait, ça me sert à rien, et je n'aime pas l'idée qu'apple puisse squatter mes gouts pour me vendre du marketing...


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2011)

Perso je n'ai pas activé "génius" mais un peu de recherches quand même !
Si tu vas dans "itunes > store" et que génius était activé tu dois certainement trouver l'option "désactiver génius" non ?


----------

